# Hamlet and village inquiry for TV series



## pctn

Hi everyone, I am looking for some advice. i am a TV researcher in the UK, currently working on a new series for Channel 4. The show will follow people who have bought entire hamlets and villages in Europe. I was wondering, does anyone know of any areas which may be good to look into? Or maybe you might know of someone who has taken on projects such as these- I've found a lot of people restoring old hamlets or complexes to turn into B&Bs and gite businesses. I'd appreciate any help you can offer! Let me know if you have any questions, looking forward to reading the responses. All the best, Phoebe


----------



## incatalunya

You could contact www.galicianrustic.com for Galicia in the north of Spain.

I think they specialise in repopulating whole villages and I´m sure one of the bosses speaks English.
I read an article a few days ago but can´t remember where.
Possibly www.elpais.com a Spanish newspaper that you can view in English.


----------



## pctn

incatalunya said:


> You could contact www.galicianrustic.com for Galicia in the north of Spain.
> 
> I think they specialise in repopulating whole villages and I´m sure one of the bosses speaks English.
> I read an article a few days ago but can´t remember where.
> Possibly www.elpais.com a Spanish newspaper that you can view in English.


 Hi there, thank you for that, we have been in touch with them and they have been a great help so far!


----------



## incatalunya

No Problem.
I would be very interested in hearing how things go and if this is what you were looking for.

Paul.


----------

